# Shpongle Fans?



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else on this forum is Shpongled. It's an incredible psychedelic ambient band, principally made up of Simon Posford (better known as trance artist Hallucinogen) and Raja Ram.

If you don't know who this amazing group is, here's a few videos for you:
YouTube - Monster Hit - Shpongle
YouTube - Shpongle DMT
YouTube - Shpongle - Shpongle Spores
YouTube - Shpongle - The Dorset Perception

Just got all their albums off of iTunes, and it's steadfast becoming my new favorite music to listen to when...well..._shpongled._


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 2, 2008)

i linked some shit to the live dmt vid a while ago

i been shpongled for like 10 years now or soemthing 

i fucking lose those guys


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, Raja Ram is a really cool cat. Better attitude towards his fans than a lot of other electronic artists I've met. Same with Simon.

What's your favorite tune? For some reason "Linguistic Mystic" has become our tune to listen to when shpongled.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Kick bong cup of tea


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jan 3, 2008)

i think dmt is still my all time favorite first song i heard from them my homie had it on vynl years ago and we were about to go into the k hole and hes like hey you should check thesse guys out and that was it i loved em from then on 

im bad about not knowing names to anyones songs though

i know pretty much every phish song but i dont think i kow the song name to 5 of them lol


----------



## Hags (Feb 6, 2008)

shpongle is by far the best. check out younger brother and enthogenic if you like shpongle


----------



## rivers2gates (Feb 10, 2008)

O hell ya Simon is the MASTER. i have never heard a shpongle song that didnt blow my mind. But they come in a very close secong to infected mushroom.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Feb 12, 2008)

ew i dunno about that i dig some im too but shpongle is mind blowing


----------



## goatamineHcL (Feb 12, 2008)

any of you guys check out camp bisco i been meaning to go they have had shpongle , im, sts9 and a bunch of other really nice ones plus simon does a buinch of his other hit thier hallucinogen anbd what ever else im gonna see whos playing this year and go if they keep the trend with artists


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah I knew I'd find some guys on here with good taste. I don't really like Simon Posford's other collaborations very much... Shpongle is pretty much unbeatable, but if you like stuff like that i think The Orb are pretty cool- early 90's ambient group, extremely weird. Also Future Sound of London (Lifeforms)


----------



## rivers2gates (Apr 13, 2008)

blitz said:


> yeah I knew I'd find some guys on here with good taste. I don't really like Simon Posford's other collaborations very much... Shpongle is pretty much unbeatable, but if you like stuff like that i think The Orb are pretty cool- early 90's ambient group, extremely weird. Also Future Sound of London (Lifeforms)


check out younger brother, shpongle is good but def not his best......


----------



## blitz (Apr 13, 2008)

I've listened to Younger Brother, but I dunno bout that... It's interesting, it just seems to be getting even further away from the electronic realm of Hallucinogen. I don't think Shpongle is perfect, but I haven't found anything in that genre (whatever it's called... downbeat psychedelic ambient trance?) that is.


----------

